# I Need Help Dealing with a Cooking Side Effect



## Andy M. (Sep 24, 2010)

Hello, my name is Andy M. and I'm a slob.

When I cook, everything gets dirty.  Counters, floors, stove, walls, ceilings, windows and clothing.  It's the clothing that's the issue.  

I manage to get all kinds of stains on my clothing.  Mostly oil/fat based stains on cotton shirts.  SO is about ready to get violent with me.  She often has to wash an item several times to get the stains off and she asked for help.  She even bought me a NE Patriots apron but It doesn't seem to work unless I wear it.

She uses Tide detergent and has tried pre-soaking, Spray and Wash, Shout, those Tide stain packets and Oxi-Clean.   None of these works well.  

Can anyone out there help me out?


----------



## Alix (Sep 24, 2010)

I have excellent success with both the new OxiClean gel goo that you smear on with the bumpy end of the stick, and with the dual action spray stuff for most organic stains. 

I have specific stain removal tips as well. Anything other than the oily ones giving you grief?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 24, 2010)

Alix said:


> I have excellent success with both the new OxiClean gel goo that you smear on with the bumpy end of the stick, and with the dual action spray stuff for most organic stains.
> 
> I have specific stain removal tips as well. Anything other than the oily ones giving you grief?



I think it's mostly oil based stuff, Alix.  Thanks for the tips.  I'll pass them along.


----------



## Janet H (Sep 24, 2010)

Welcome Andy M...  

Here are some suggestions:


 Wear the apron
Cook nude - no laundry issues
Change your light bulbs out for lower watt bulbs (try 20 watts)
Immerse all your clothing in fry oil and wash once. New spots will not display on fully 'spotted' clothing.
Man up and do your own laundry or..
Explain that some diners leave tips for great food - others just do the laundry and basque in the feeling of being part of a great culinary adventure
Get take out - every night until household standards are lowered
and finally - *SLOW DOWN!*
 
My DH has this very same issue - he trashes his clothing and the floors when cooking. All could be avoided if he were just a little slower.... there is no need to splatter every surface. Really!


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 24, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Hello, my name is Andy M. and I'm a slob.
> 
> When I cook, everything gets dirty.  Counters, floors, stove, walls, ceilings, windows and clothing.  It's the clothing that's the issue.
> 
> ...


Shut the blinds and cook naked.  

Barbara
LOL @ Janet, you beat me to it!


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 24, 2010)

I wear an apron. Not one of those frou-frou ones.... I wear the kind they sell in restaurant supply places that really cover your clothing up.

My mom started me out in one of her aprons when I was a toddler, so I grew up used to the big ones.  My aunt used to make me "cute" ones, but now that she's gone, the restaurant supply aprons work just fine, and I have very little damage to my clothes.


----------



## Alix (Sep 24, 2010)

OK, just gotta say this...you folks who recommend cooking nude have clearly never tried it. With Andy's particular "issue" let me just say OUCH!!!! Without giving TMI, I have occasionally had to dash into the kitchen sans clothing to rescue something and have a rather lovely scar on my belly to show for it. 

Andy, the OxiClean stuff is quite the miracle stuff. I found a blouse that had gone through washer and dryer with oily stains on it, used the goo (x2) and all gone.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Sep 24, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> She even bought me a NE Patriots apron but It doesn't seem to work unless I wear it.
> 
> Can anyone out there help me out?


 
I have a Loony Tunes one that works the same way (or is that doen't work the same way). 

I find that if I treat the stain as soon as possible it helps get it out easier and be sure to check to see if it is gone before it gets put into the dryer or hung on the line. If you can't treat the stain a good 15 minutes before it goes in the washer to let thing work. 

We use Tide as a pretreat and an old tooth brush to lightly brush the stain. Sometimes Spray and Wash goes on top of that as well. Some stains should be blotted not brushed (like tomato sauce).

For grease stains, have you tried Dawn dish soap?

BTW - Happy Friday everyone! Looks like quiet a gang here this afternoon.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 24, 2010)

I have a related issue actually.  Mine is bleach and my memory.  For some reason, when I use bleach I seem to get some of it on my clothes. The problem is, I don't think to put on something old. I seem to always be wearing a new shirt or pants (or not new, but with no stains, etc.).

Barbara


----------



## GB (Sep 24, 2010)

Tell her there are people out there who do not have their eyesight and she should be happy she can see your stains and should appreciate them. 

Oh wait, you like her and want to keep her around so disregard my advice.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 24, 2010)

Borax...yes the 20 mule team variety!  Soak clothing in hot water and 1/2 cup of borax BEFORE washing it!!!!  Then I add borax to the wash, too.  I, too, have a tough time remembering to wear one of my many aprons.  And I usually cook in my PJ's.


----------



## GB (Sep 24, 2010)

Aprons are for girls 

Get a set of cooking clothes that you only wear when you cook. Then you can stain them all you want and not care.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 24, 2010)

Barbara L said:


> I have a related issue actually. Mine is bleach and my memory. For some reason, when I use bleach I seem to get some of it on my clothes. The problem is, I don't think to put on something old. I seem to always be wearing a new shirt or pants (or not new, but with no stains, etc.).
> 
> Barbara


 
I always manage to get bleach spots on my black t-shirts, the ones with the funny sayings...Rub a dub laundry markers!!!


----------



## GB (Sep 24, 2010)

Stop cooking with oils or fats.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Sep 24, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Borax...yes the 20 mule team variety! Soak clothing in hot water and 1/2 cup of borax BEFORE washing it!!!! Then I add borax to the wash, too.


 
I completely forgot about Borax.  Mom used to use that all the time.  Funny how we forget about the TNT methods.  I may just have to give some a try myself.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 24, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> BTW - Happy Friday everyone! Looks like quiet a gang here this afternoon.


 
Happy Friday...it's the first Friday I've had off from work in years. I'll try to liven things up, if I get a second cup of coffee!!!

Shrek is off to buy another guitar...like he needs one more guitar.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 24, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> I completely forgot about Borax. Mom used to use that all the time. Funny how we forget about the TNT methods. I may just have to give some a try myself.


 
Shrek was a baker for many years and his white uniforms always had oily stains that would actually burn in the dryer.  I tried everything before I remembered borax and presoaking in a dishpan of hot water.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 24, 2010)

GB said:


> Aprons are for girls
> 
> Get a set of cooking clothes that you only wear when you cook. Then you can stain them all you want and not care.


 
Come to the Darkside...we have cookies!


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 24, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I always manage to get bleach spots on my black t-shirts, the ones with the funny sayings...Rub a dub laundry markers!!!


I had a pair of light blue maternity pants (obviously 30 years ago!) that had a little bleached out spot. I happened to have a light blue crayon lying around that was the exact same color, so whenever I wore them, I just colored that little spot in and no one ever knew.

Barbara
P.S. Andy--also try a degreasing dishsoap, such as Dawn.  The tips you have gotten so far (borax, etc.) are pretty good ones.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 24, 2010)

Yeah, you guys are a lot of help. 

Let's see, I should cook naked so the sizzling hot grease that hits my shirt can now land directly on my naked flesh.  Really good idea.  

If I don't think to, or take the time to put on an apron, what makes you think I'd put on cooking clothes?  

BTW, "man up and do your own laundry'...  really?  First of all, I'm not allowed to touch the laundry except for the load if kitchen towels and dish cloths I do for myself.  Second, If I'm asking for help for the family laundry expert, what chance do I have of getting things clean??

Although, the "immerse your clothing oil"  idea may nave some merit. 

All kidding aside, I'll pass along the Oxi clean and borax ideas along with the combo pre soaks etc.  

Thanks guys for the tips and the laughs.

PS:  If I cooked any slower, we'd be eating Sunday dinners on Tuesdays.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 24, 2010)

Glad we could almost, but not quite, be of help  I bet we could offer the same quality of help if it came to drywalling


----------



## GrillingFool (Sep 24, 2010)

So just what do you do to make the mess?

Perhaps if you take a little time to analyze WHY AND HOW you are so sloppy,
you might find a solution that way!


Not said to be mean or petty or condescending, etc etc......
I used to be pretty messy when it came to simmering stuff...
So I thought about it, turned the heat down a bit, used a bigger pot, and got
a splatter screen.. and reduced THAT mess by a good 80 percent.
Then another 10 percent when I realized that I could stir slower and put the spoon on a spoon rest.
The last 10 percent I'm still working on, LOLOL!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 24, 2010)

GrillingFool said:


> So just what do you do to make the mess?
> 
> Perhaps if you take a little time to analyze WHY AND HOW you are so sloppy,
> you might find a solution that way!
> ...



These are actually good points.  Your suggestions are good ones and I've done them with some success.  

However, it's what happens when the grease escapes the 'prison' of the pan and is recaptured by my shirt.  Remember, I started this thread with the admission that I'm a slob.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 26, 2010)

I've had great success with Oxi-Clean Carpet & Stain Remover.

Between a dog, a cat, and friends who leave a trail of food or coffee (and wine) across my beige carpet, I had to find SOMETHING that worked! OCC&SR hasn't found anything that can resist it. I imagine it would work on clothes as well.


----------



## Claire (Sep 26, 2010)

I, too, am a very, very messy cook.  I love too cook, and hate to clean, but also do all the laundry (hubby does the clean up after I cook -- an agreement from when we first started dating almost 30 years ago.  It is like a commandment in our house, one of two.  This is "S/he who cooks shall not clean."  But I DO do the laundry.  and yes, I totally forget to put on my many aprons most of the time.  The main thing to me is catching the spots before you wash them.  Then the various pre-wash treatments stand a chance.  If you wait until it comes out of the dryer before you notice it, you are, as we said in the military, in Deep Kimchee.  The dryer sets that stain in and you have a much harder problem.  When you're finished cooking, take it of (take it all off!  haha!), squirt or spray it, then put in the hamper.  

The bleach thing cracked me up.  It never fails.  I'll come home with a solid color, brand new t-shirt or tunic, and decide to do something involving bleach.  It is ALWAYS something new.  Ouch!  You'd think at the old age of 55 I'd know better.  Do not touch the bleach.

One solution I used for years was buying wildly printed scrubs tops.  They were especially great when I lived in Florida and the years on the road.  A spot of bleach or sprinkling of grease would just disappear in the print.  I'd buy the holiday prints and had them for every holiday.  I have a tendency to severely perspire (OK, I sweat!  Like a stevedore!) and they were perfect for those hot kitchens, but looked cute enough when family and friends were there and we sat for dinner.  So invest in some wild printed aloha type shirts and give up on the shirts that are going to show every spatter!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 26, 2010)

Could always try passing it off as a topical patch.  As in, trying to quit caffiene, sauce, etc.


----------



## forty_caliber (Sep 27, 2010)

As a suggestion you might want to try this full body oven mitt.  G U A R A N T E E D to keep spills off what other garments you may or may not be wearing.









.40


----------



## jabbur (Sep 27, 2010)

one thing I haven't seen mentioned is Krud Kutter.  I get it at my Home Depot store.  It's a grease cutter and works fabulously.  My son had to clean the grill vents at his restaurant and came over to get help getting the black grease out of his white chef coat.  Sprayed the stuff on washed the coat and no grease left not even a tell tale sign of where is had been.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 27, 2010)

one more tip: avoid popcorn ceilings in your kitchen. 

they're a p.i.t.a. to try to clean up splatters, especially nice red tomato sauces. it's actually easier just to repaint, lol.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 27, 2010)

buckytom said:


> ..it's actually easier just to repaint, lol.



...thus the remodeling we did in 2008


----------



## mollyanne (Sep 27, 2010)

Did you know that if you pour white wine
on a red wine stain it will disappear instantly?
My daughter gave me a plush velour robe for
Christmas one year. I spilled red wine on it the
very same day (no i'm not a sloppy drunk lol...i 
was just trying to open a bottle and it slipped).
I had just read about the wine stain remedy so 
I tried it and it worked!! Don't ask me why.

haha, .40...very effective solution

buckytom...you get tomato sauce on 
your ceiling?? Your wife must be a saint 

andyM...instead of cleaning you remodel
your kitchen?? *shaking head*...men. 

.


----------



## MostlyWater (Sep 27, 2010)

Preachin' to the choir.  I wear a certain kind of shirt around the house and to sleep in, and they have major stains on the lower arms, and forget about getting my aprons clean anymore.  

Are you pants ruined too ?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 27, 2010)

MostlyWater said:


> Preachin' to the choir.  I wear a certain kind of shirt around the house and to sleep in, and they have major stains on the lower arms, and forget about getting my aprons clean anymore.
> 
> Are you pants ruined too ?



Pants are OK.  

Couldn't care less about stains on an apron.


----------



## Littlechef (Sep 27, 2010)

One question ... who's doing all the clean up after the kitchen is all a mess with grease and splatters?

I'm always telling my DH and sons, that if they had to clean up after themselves, they would never be as messy as they are.


----------



## licia (Sep 27, 2010)

We share kitchen duties, but didn't always do so.  Dh used to ask if it was time to get the ice after I'd done everything else, then I'd clean up the mess also. After we retired, I do the cooking (he can only cook eggs) and he does the cleanup afterward. I do try to keep his cleanup to a minimum since he still doesn't do it as thoroughly as I do.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 27, 2010)

Littlechef said:


> One question ... who's doing all the clean up after the kitchen is all a mess with grease and splatters?
> 
> I'm always telling my DH and sons, that if they had to clean up after themselves, they would never be as messy as they are.




I'm totally responsible for the kitchen.  I shop, prep, cook, clean, everything.  When SO wants to bake, I let her use my kitchen and I clean up after her too.  I also wash and dry my own kitchen towels and dish cloths.


I don't think I'd be more messy if SO did the clean up.


----------



## MostlyWater (Sep 28, 2010)

Andy, you have inspired me.  I went on ebay and for a $2 or $3 limit, started searching for aprons; I am going to buy a few so I can bleach them, all together, in one load.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm getting my aprons out of the closet.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 5, 2010)

Alix said:


> I have excellent success with both the new OxiClean gel goo that you smear on with the bumpy end of the stick, and with the dual action spray stuff for most organic stains.
> 
> I have specific stain removal tips as well. Anything other than the oily ones giving you grief?




Alix, I owe you big time!  We bought the Oxi stuff and SO tried it on my T-Shirt and it worked great.  Thanks for letting us know about the stuff.

I actually made a list of all the recommendations and I'll use them as needed.

Thank you all for taking the time to offer help.


----------



## Alix (Oct 5, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Alix, I owe you big time!  We bought the Oxi stuff and SO tried it on my T-Shirt and it worked great.  Thanks for letting us know about the stuff.
> 
> I actually made a list of all the recommendations and I'll use them as needed.
> 
> Thank you all for taking the time to offer help.


Glad to know it helped! We're a messy family so I am always looking for new stain removers.


----------



## Alix (Oct 5, 2010)

mollyanne said:


> Did you know that if you pour white wine
> on a red wine stain it will disappear instantly?


EEK!!! Why would you waste wine like that!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 5, 2010)

Alix said:


> EEK!!! Why would you waste wine like that!


You could pour it over a wine glass. 

Barbara


----------



## buckytom (Oct 6, 2010)

i'm supposed to put a wine glass inside my shirt or trousers?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 6, 2010)

I'd pay a dollar to see that!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 6, 2010)

buckytom said:


> i'm supposed to put a wine glass inside my shirt or trousers?


You know you've done it before.  And this time you can make a dollar!



PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'd pay a dollar to see that!




Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 6, 2010)

So, where do I send the dollar?


----------



## buckytom (Oct 6, 2010)

lolol!!! 

chateaunuef du bucky.

$1 per glass.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 6, 2010)

buckytom said:


> lolol!!!
> 
> chateaunuef du bucky.
> 
> $1 per glass.




I'll have a beer, thanks.


----------



## Moon Flower (Oct 6, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Hello, my name is Andy M. and I'm a slob.
> 
> When I cook, everything gets dirty.  Counters, floors, stove, walls, ceilings, windows and clothing.  It's the clothing that's the issue.



Men it seems, are as untidy in the kitchen as boys. When cooking you should clean as you go. In theory, anyway. 

As for your clothes, wear an apron. Like one with the words, "Licenced to Grill". Truthfully, an apron saves trashing your clothes with ketchup, meat juices from over enthusiam of flipping minute steaks, and emulating your fave TV chef but failing miserably because the last crepe stuck to the ceiling. 

Employ a home help. If you have a partner, they will be eternally grateful and you'll enjoy trashing said kitchen all the more because you can stay set in your delighful ways, Andy. And, you will save your partner from an early grave clearing up after you. 

Jill


----------



## sparrowgrass (Oct 6, 2010)

I have learned 2 things about cooking.  One is to wear an apron, if I am wearing clothes that I would like to wear in public again.

The second thing is to use all that 'down time'.  When you are browning meat, waiting for water to boil or something to cool or something to bake, that is your opportunity to wipe down the counter, put things in the dishwasher or return items to the fridge.  When you are done with a pot or bowl or utensil, immediately put it in the sink and run water in it. Swish it out, rub a scrubbie over it, and put it in the dishwasher.

Maybe I have learned 3 things--I CANNOT cook in a dirty, cluttered kitchen.  Before I start, all dirty dishes go in the dishwasher, all counters and stove are wiped, clean dishes in the drainer or dishwasher are put away, and the sink is emptied. 

When I get done cooking, there is very little cleanup left to do.  

Oh, dear, I sound very smug.  It took me a long time to learn this--when I was a new cook, my kitchen was a disaster, and it stayed that way.  But I am basically very lazy, and the last thing I want to do after a nice dinner is clean the kitchen.  I do it a little at a time.  

I have learned, too, how to NOT make a mess.  Pay attention, so you don't scorch things onto the bottoms of pans. Watch the heat so things don't spatter, and use a spatter shield. Use a bag to flour your chicken or beef cubes, instead of flinging flour all over the counter (talking to you, Mom!).  Rinse the cutting board quickly after chopping veggies so bits don't dry onto the surface.  Floury messes, like your bread bowl, will rinse clean if you let them soak in cold water for a while.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 6, 2010)

I guess I did a really poor job of conveying the correct impression.  While I admitted in my original post that I am sloppy, *I did say the laundry was the issue.*

I do clean as I go but, for obvious reasons, *that does not include the shirt I'm wearing*.  

As I'm cooking dinner, I wipe counters, rinse, and put into the DW any piece of kitchenware that is done for the day or rinse and set aside stuff for hand washing later.  

When I'm finished cooking, the only things that still need attention are the stovetop, the pots and pans that have food in them and the utensils used to move the food to serving dishes or dinner plates.  That's not the problem.  I can and do clean all that stuff.

I also mentioned that I don't remember to wear an apron.  But thanks for the suggestion to wear an apron.

I don't appreciate being categorized as sloppy simply because I'm a man.

I'm all set on the laundry front.  Alix's suggestion worked well.

Thanks again to Alix and all who offered their helpful hints.


----------



## Moon Flower (Oct 6, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> As I'm cooking dinner, I wipe counters, rinse, and put into the DW any piece of kitchenware that is done for the day or rinse and set aside stuff for hand washing later.



That is nice to know, though your original post contradicted that, may I respectfully say.



Andy M. said:


> When I'm finished cooking, the only things that still need attention are the stovetop, the pots and pans that have food in them and the utensils used to move the food to serving dishes or dinner plates.  That's not the problem.  I can and do clean all that stuff.



Jolly good, then. 



Andy M. said:


> I don't appreciate being categorized as sloppy simply because I'm a man.



Tough. It is a known fact in my family that most guys are sloppy in the kitchen and get right royally ragged by us girls, though I am sure you're well on the way to owning an apron emblazoned with "Licenced to Grill."


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 6, 2010)

Moon Flower said:


> ... It is a known fact in my family that most guys are sloppy in the kitchen and get right royally ragged by us girls...




A sad situation for your family but not applicable worldwide.  

While I did mention I am a slob and a messy cook, I also stated that I am totally responsible for cleaning the kitchen and all the cookware in it regardless of who made the mess.


----------

